# place to drive boats



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

i just recently purchase a duck boat. i was wondering if anybody would give me fun places to test it out. Is farmington bay open right now to drive boats?( I might be an idiot asking these questions but i am new here)  
Thanks
fowler50


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I am pretty sure that the south entrance, by the dump, is closed all through the summer; don't know about the main entrance farther north.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

The only place I know of is the Spur...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes the Willard Spur is open all the time. The only problem with that is when the lake level goes down and the water gets to shallow to get out the end of the channel. That is not the case right now, but probably will be in the next month or so.
Look on Google Earth and you can see the channel and public boat ramp on the north side of Willard Bay. It's easy to get to.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

or utah lake...


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

Farmington Bay is closed for boats until 2 weeks before the waterfowl season begins. They normally open it up around mid September.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> or utah lake...


Ya, perfect! Here's an idea for adventure. Wait for a day they're predicting storms with north winds up to 30 mph, head out to bird island in the morning before the storm, then when the storm hits try to boat back to the Lindon boat harbor.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":2mzhajgp]or utah lake...


Ya, perfect! Here's an idea for adventure. Wait for a day they're predicting storms with north winds up to 30 mph, head out to bird island in the morning before the storm, then when the storm hits try to boat back to the Lindon boat harbor.[/quote:2mzhajgp]

just go to lincoln beach and head east into the marsh, or the southwest side in goshen. mud lake if you can get in there


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="shaun larsen":sxgp2pce]or utah lake...


Ya, perfect! Here's an idea for adventure. Wait for a day they're predicting storms with north winds up to 30 mph, head out to bird island in the morning before the storm, then when the storm hits try to boat back to the Lindon boat harbor.[/quote:sxgp2pce]
I've made the run from Lincoln to bird island and back many times in less than ideal conditions and never had an issue. My boat handles it just fine


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2qjngxso][quote="shaun larsen":2qjngxso]or utah lake...


Ya, perfect! Here's an idea for adventure. Wait for a day they're predicting storms with north winds up to 30 mph, head out to bird island in the morning before the storm, then when the storm hits try to boat back to the Lindon boat harbor.[/quote:2qjngxso]
I've made the run from Lincoln to bird island and back many times in less than ideal conditions and never had an issue. My boat handles it just fine [/quote:2qjngxso]

30 mph north wind with five foot white caps comin over yer bow... Riiiiiight. What were you in a 30 foot yacht?

Me and a buddy got caught out there in a 22 foot Boston Whaler when a nasty north wind picked up. We barley made it back to Provo boat harbor with our lives. I was scared chitless to say the least. That lake can go from nice to nasty in a heart beat.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i didnt say it was fun, or that i care to do it again. all i said was it handled it  i know real well that lake can go from glass to real nasty in about 5 minutes. you gotta be careful and pay attention to whats going on, but its not THAT bad. just use a little common sense.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> i didnt say it was fun, or that i care to do it again. all i said was it handled it  i know real well that lake can go from glass to real nasty in about 5 minutes. you gotta be careful and pay attention to whats going on, but its not THAT bad. just use a little common sense.


Common sense is a good thing to have on that lake. A south wind is usually not bad, but a north wind can wreck your day in a hurry. I've seen it blowing that lake so hard you could almost see the bottom when the waves hit their low spot. I guess it wouldn't be that bad over in Mud Lake or Provo bay. I'll bet a guy could get out of the wind over there...


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

shaun larsen said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2tyk0vq2][quote="shaun larsen":2tyk0vq2]or utah lake...


Ya, perfect! Here's an idea for adventure. Wait for a day they're predicting storms with north winds up to 30 mph, head out to bird island in the morning before the storm, then when the storm hits try to boat back to the Lindon boat harbor.[/quote:2tyk0vq2]
I've made the run from Lincoln to bird island and back many times in less than ideal conditions and never had an issue. My boat handles it just fine [/quote:2tyk0vq2]

That's awesome Shaun. I think you ought to do a study on Utah Lake Boating conditions. You could tell us when it is kinda bad and when you think it could possibly get past the point of your boat making it back to shore or not. Sounds like it would have to get really, really bad for your boat not to be comfortable in the Utah Lake waves. 
Maybe you could take pictures and wind speeds, measure waves and such when its just kinda bad and really bad. Shoot maybe you wouldn't have to really even call it a study, just keep doing it on a fairly regular basis and take some pics or something.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

1BandMan said:


> shaun larsen said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2j1ishy2][quote="shaun larsen":2j1ishy2]or utah lake...
> ...


I've made the run from Lincoln to bird island and back many times in less than ideal conditions and never had an issue. My boat handles it just fine [/quote:2j1ishy2]

That's awesome Shaun. I think you ought to do a study on Utah Lake Boating conditions. You could tell us when it is kinda bad and when you think it could possibly get past the point of your boat making it back to shore or not. Sounds like it would have to get really, really bad for your boat not to be comfortable in the Utah Lake waves. 
Maybe you could take pictures and wind speeds, measure waves and such when its just kinda bad and really bad. Shoot maybe you wouldn't have to really even call it a study, just keep doing it on a fairly regular basis and take some pics or something.[/quote:2j1ishy2]
i should do a study and record my findings since im already out in my boat 4+ days a week during the waterfowl hunt, destroying wetland habitat and harassing the waterfowl with my evil machine... :roll:

how are things at mom and dads house bandman? you think you'll ever leave the nest? or are you one of those "failure to launch" kinda people?


----------

